# Rubrikat > Pyetni psikologun >  Bixhozi me lojra elektronike!!!

## khour

Deri para dy minutash mendoja qe kete teme ta trajtoja per nje problem timin personal por ne fakt kjo teme nuk kerkon egoizem por vertete nje trajtim te vacante pasi me zhvillimin e teknologjise moderrne nje ves i tille mund te posedoje kedo.
Bizhozi nuk eshte me si ai i rendomti me zara apo me letra boxhozi, sot biznesi qe po lulezon me shpejtesi jane lojrat elektronike. Para dy vitesh i paragjykoja njerezit qe kishin ves bixhozin ndersa per fat te keq sot jam nje i semure prej tij. Edhe pse jam betuar me qindra here qe do heq dore per fat te keq ka qene shume e veshtire. Humbjet ekonomike kane qene ne shifra te llahtarshme por ajo qe eshte me e keqja eshte se dita dites humbas shoqerine e njerezve me te dashur. Ju ftoj te diskutoni per kete teme duke dhene raste te ndryshme ne menyre qe asnje lexues te mos bie pre e ketij vesi qe nuk do tia deshiroja as hasmit.

----------


## Zemrushja

Me vjen keq qe je ngaterruar kot ne kete loje... Bixhozi eshte bere njelloj si droga per te droguarin tani per ty dhe do ta kesh shume te veshtire te heqesh dore

Perpiqu per mendimintim te kalosh sa me shume kohe ketu ne forum ... Harroje lojen ... Perpiqu te angazhohesh sa me shume neper tema dhe sa here te kesh kohe te lire mos e mendo me ca lojra ka apo sa do fitosh sepse ske per te fituar kurre ne krahasim me humbjet qe do pesosh 

te uroj fat dhe ishalla e harron kete gje  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Mina

Mua me vjen mire qe e shtron per diskutim problemin. Mendoj se eshte nje moment reflektimi. Thuhet se trupi cliron nje hormon qe te ben te varur prej tij dhe keshtu ndihesh i droguar nga bixhozi por me vullnet mund te arrish gjithshka. Ti mundohu tu kerkosh ndihme te afermve te tu ose dikujt qe te ka per zemer dhe nuk eshte e veshtire aspak, e veshtire ka qene deri tani per ty, tani e mbrapa do te jete shume e lehte sepse ti e ke pranuar problemin dhe patjeter qe do ta kurosh. Te uroj dhe jam e bindur qe shume shpejt do te heqesh dore. Je ne udhe te mbare, te siguroj. Vetem pak perpjekje...mos shiko mbrapa dhe mos e gjyko veten ajo qe kaloi te sherben per te mesuar.
PS ki parasysh, nese jeton ne Shqiperi nuk do ta provosh kurre sadisfaksionin e fitores sepse ketu eshte e llogaritur te fitoje pronari dhe shteti.

----------


## irexha

SHume teme e qelluar kjo e jotja, dhe qe mendoj se pervec jush prek milionanjerez ne gjithe boten dhe se mijera shqiptar, dhe se ne realitet eshte shume e veshtire qe ta nderpresesh, une per veten time ndjehem i infektur nga ky virus shume i demshem ekonomik dhe mendor, e verteta eshte se jam munduar dhe se kam hequr dot kete dukuri, do kisha shume nevoje per ndonje keshillim nga ata njerez qe mund te me ndihmonin.

----------


## vagabondo_nyc

Te pergezoj per kete teme shume te goditur qe ke hapur. Une per vete ne 8 vj kam shkuar deri tani nja 3 here ne kazino dhe marr me vete deri ne 500 dollar qe i prish per qejf. Nese humb i hum dhe boj qejf dhe jo ta kthej ne humbjen ne dhimbje apo semundje apo ate me rrij mendje si i prisha kto pare kot. 

Ves me te keq so bixhozi ska. Nje plak i zgjuar qe sjeto me  thoshte te bo me e shit ene gruan. Bixhozi shkatrro gjithecka qe nga familja deri te shoqeria. Sot neper shqiperi ndahen me shumice cifte se burrat lejne lesht neper bingo.

Knaqu me ate qe ke. Duhet vullnet. Ti thua jam betuar 100 here - kjo tregon qe ke karrekter shume te dobet. Nese burri betohet nje here athere mbaroi muhabeti. Respektoje veten tende me shume. Shkon atje luan humbet dhe ndihesh si nje asgje ose me shkurt si nje m()t i lagur. Shiko njerzit perreth kush luan? Nese shikon dike qe te ngjan rri por gjithe jane loosers.

Largohu nga ky vez duke i premtuar vetes qe vetem puna sjell te mira ne kete bote!

P.S Ne lojrat electronike vetem 13% fitojne lol tani  boje hesapin vet.

----------


## joss

Ne lojra elektronike nuk fiton kurre!!

Aty fiton ai qe eshte pronari i tyre dhe ai qe nuk luan.  .......para ca vitesh kisha nje lokal me lojra elektronike ne administrim, kreditoja nje loje ne maksimumin e kapacitetit te saj, luaja me bet-in me te larte dhe........asnjehere nuk fitova. Po te luash ne te vertete me para???

----------


## MaDaBeR

Pershendetje!

Meqe dhe une dikur kam qene nje lojtar i lojrave elektronike te bixhozit po shkruaj dy fjale. Lozja si i cmendur gjate gjithe dites. Humbja shume, fitoja pak. Me ishte bere ves, dhe naten kur shkoja ne shtepi mendoja per bixhozin. Perse nuk i rashe te kuqe ketu, do e kisha zbardhur po ti bija te zeze atje, po ritualin e ka keshtu, une duhet te ndiqja kte e ate, dhe mendja vetem aty me rrinte. Loza per rreth 3 vjet rrjesht. Pastaj erdhi nje dite ne mengjes dhe i thashe vetes Stop, ke humbur thuajse gjith shoqerine, te gjithe te shohin me nje sy tjeter, nje dite do behesh familjar dhe do humbasesh gjithcka, jo parate, por do humbasesh veten tende si njeri, nuk do kesh askend prane. Me keto fjale e binda veten per te mos hyre me, dhe u bene 4 vjet qe nuk loz mebixhoz dhe jeta ime ka ndryshuar rrenjesisht, kjo qe po jetoj tani me duket nje bote shume me e bukur se ajo. Provoje dhe ti njehere kete, dhe do e shikosh qe do jete me mire. Mbushe diten me dicka tjeter, me aktivitete te ndryshme, organizo dicka me shoqerine, shko ne kinema, sa me larg mendjen nga bixhozi dhe te jesh i bindur qe nuk do hysh me aty. Do e kesh pak te veshtire ne fillim kete gje, por pastaj do e urresh serish si me pare.

*Lukas*

----------


## friendlyboy1

bixhozi  qe loz tani esht kino 10 dollar ne dit esht e padiskutushme me pare ishte shum me teper. Filloj rastesisht fare shkoja per te bler dicka ne dyqan dhe i fusja 2 dollar kino por jo me shum se 2 dollar asnjeher. Nje dit te bukur fitova 40 mij dollar duke kapur 9 nga 9 numra. u gezova shum megjithate nuk zgjati shum brenda nje viti i lash te gjitha dhe smund te rrija larg kinos per asnje dit. Llogaria tani del me humbje nuk e sa por aty te 5 mij. nejse te pakten tani qe jam ne forum nuk po loz

----------


## jadhi

bixhozi eshte nje loje me te vertet e rezikshme pershembull per femijet qe po kalojne adoleshencen ,,ata terhiqen shume pas bixhozit se mendojne se do te fitojne gjithenje,  gje e tille qe nuk ndodh me perjashtim te heres se pare sepse femija vetem sa te luaje nje here dhe pastaj terhiqet vet..Me behet qefi qe shkenca ka evoluar aq shum por ne kete aspekt do ta  quajme nje deshtim te shkences sepse kjo loje e rezikshme nuk i zhvillon femijet vetem sa i "prish" ata.Ne kete menyre ata rezikojne te ardhmen e tyre dhe kjo gje nuk eshte e mire per shoqerine

----------


## Force-Intruder

Gjej nje lloj tjeter bixhozi. Pervec atij me makina. Me mire te kesh partnere njerezore. Gjej nje grup shokesh qe luajne poker. Caktoni nje kuote modeste per secilin edhe luani. Me pas mund ta rralloni derisa ta lesh fare.

Kunder makines do te te nxisi sfida e perhershme. Si ka mundesi te ta fusi nje makine? Si ka mundesi te jete me e zgjuar se ty. Si nuk e dha? Si nuk e mbajti?
Ca ben kjo? Jashte cdo llogjike te dogji per te njemijten here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Eshte e thjeshte, kunder nje makine nuk ke fat. Nuk eshte fat or mik. Eshte program. I bere nga njerez.

I vetmi koncept fati te makina eshte koha. Kur takohet ora e shkarkimit te fitimit. Me ligj duhet te jete 60 per lojtaret, 40 per pronarin si minimum. 
Pra per 1000 lek te gjithe ata qe do luajne kane shansin te marrin 600 e asnje kokerr me shume. 400 i shkojne salles.

Imagjino pastaj me pislleqet e jashteligjshme cfare behet. ai ja fut 20 per lojtaret e 80% per vete. Cfare kerkon tani ti nga nje makine or mik?

Njeriu do e kete nje ves se s'ben. Shmangiu me kujdes ketij.

Kam pas shoke te mije plot keshtu. I kam replikuar programin ne PC tim edhe ja kam treguar pamundesine e fitimit. Po nuk bindeshin.

Ty tani te takon te pyesesh veten : PER CFARE LUAJ?
Leket e tua nuk do te arrish ti marresh kurre... kete hiqe nga mendja! Paster e bukur. Nuk do arrish dot edhe sikur nje muaj rreshtm namin te besh. Perseri do jesh ne humbje. Hiqe idene e te mundurit te makines.

Me e mira eshte : mendoje sikur u more me nje sport shume te shtrenjte... te dha nje eksperience te mire edhe kaq.

----------


## toni007

> Deri para dy minutash mendoja qe kete teme ta trajtoja per nje problem timin personal por ne fakt kjo teme nuk kerkon egoizem por vertete nje trajtim te vacante pasi me zhvillimin e teknologjise moderrne nje ves i tille mund te posedoje kedo.
> Bizhozi nuk eshte me si ai i rendomti me zara apo me letra boxhozi, sot biznesi qe po lulezon me shpejtesi jane lojrat elektronike. Para dy vitesh i paragjykoja njerezit qe kishin ves bixhozin ndersa per fat te keq sot jam nje i semure prej tij. Edhe pse jam betuar me qindra here qe do heq dore per fat te keq ka qene shume e veshtire. Humbjet ekonomike kane qene ne shifra te llahtarshme por ajo qe eshte me e keqja eshte se dita dites humbas shoqerine e njerezve me te dashur. Ju ftoj te diskutoni per kete teme duke dhene raste te ndryshme ne menyre qe asnje lexues te mos bie pre e ketij vesi qe nuk do tia deshiroja as hasmit.


vetret nje ves qe do ju qendyar large,dhe  me pasoja shume te keqija .
un personalishte luaj ndonjehere enalloto ose totokalçio , ndersa atyre basteve qe behen dhe me shumice dhe ne shqiperi as ja kame fare idene fare dhe  sgurroj tja kem.. sepse kame degjuar shume persona qe keto bastet i kane shatru jeten familien shoqerin ( pothuajse gjithçka) se ju eshte bere si droge ,, sa kane dy leke ne xhepe vene shkojne me vrrape atje  ti lene pa menduar per familiaret e tyre se ne çgjendje jetojne dhe per veshtersite qe po kalojne..

----------


## drena545

Separi ju pershendes te gjithve qe keni marr pjes ne kete tem,mendoi per trajtim te temave te tilla kemi nevoi me shum. Bigjozi ne ditet e sotme eshte bere dukuri e shemtuar,mvarsia e nje njeriu eshte fatkeqsi e familjes ne rradh te par e shoqris,dhe e vet personit qe eshte ne nje situat te till.demet matriale dhe shpirtrore qe sjell kjo loi jan te medha.Une te kshilloi zotri me rrespektin ma te madh qe te largohesh nga kjo dukuri,sepse kjo nuk asht asgje ma shum se sa nje degradim.qe te humb qdo vler si person.

----------


## goldian

edhe une kam lan lesht ne kasino

----------

